

Amazon: 7 Billion in European Profits, no Tax - jklartss
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/apr/04/amazon-british-operation-corporation-tax

======
Daniel_b
It is unfair that big companies like Amazon avoid paying taxes while the old
traditional bookshop companies who play by the rules and pay taxes can hardly
survive the competition. It is time to stop this unfair practices by the new
high tech companies such as Amazon, Apple, eBay, etc...

------
theITGuy
"If the same profit margin was applied, this would have generated taxable
profits of £266m-£360m"

incorrect to say £7 Billion Profits.

